# Training session length and frequency



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

I would like to understand from the forum, in their experiences and with what they currently are running their dogs at as this pre-season closes.

I thank you for your comments and please... let's make this educational not confrontational.

_Based on recent incidents on this forum I DO NOT want to have this topic hijacked into a spitting match... please post your thoughts and experiences and DO NOT try to prove yourself more right than other posters_.


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

depending on what concept you are teaching a good 5-15 minute training sessions twice a day with a day off for fun will do wonders...


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

I agree the more short sessions the better. One long session can leave the dog wiped and you did not get a quality work out. I try to keep the dogs spirits up in hot weather and keep them short. The cooler the weather the longer you can go. The age of a pup and weather has allot to with the length of time you can train. Read your dog, if you are running out of dog, get some success and get out of the training session with a happy bumper. Always leave a training session on a good note.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

It depends on what kind of dog you have and what you're training for. I generally work the dog's thirty minutes per day. Ten minutes of that will be in obedience drills, do minutes on handling drills, marks, or blinds. If it's a retriever.

The pointing dogs I work 3-4 days a week, 20 minute sessions. They don't require the brute number of hours put in a retriever does.

The other guys are right; two 15 minute sessions beat one thirty. I just don't have time to do two.


----------

